# Hockey Day in Canada



## Bfgrn (Jan 30, 2010)

To our great friends and neighbors...thanks for the world's fastest team sport ...











Hockey Day In Canada celebrates Canada's fascination with and passion for hockey, and the picturesque southwestern Ontario community, known worldwide for the renowned Stratford Festival, will prove the ideal venue to spotlight sports theatre at its finest.

"Stratford will provide a beautiful backdrop for our 10th edition of Tim Horton's Hockey Day In Canada," said Joel Darling, who is director of production for CBC Sports. "Stratford's history of hockey and their vibrant community will help celebrate what has become a Canadian tradition over the past decade."

The 10th broadcast of Hockey Day In Canada will be hosted by Ron MacLean from Allman Arena, beginning at noon ET, and feature Don Cherry in a prominent role.

The program is a mammoth undertaking, running 13½ hours and highlighted by an NHL triple-header featuring Canada's six teams.

It also represents a sizeable commitment from the community of Stratford, a charming Victorian city of 30,000 nestled in the countryside beyond cosmopolitan Toronto.

"We're a small, rural community in the county of Perth and I think, when you couple that with the cosmopolitan nature of having the largest theatre in the country  the Stratford Festival  with our great hockey history, we embody all elements of what the Canadian psyche is about," Stratford Mayor Dan Mathieson told CBCSports.ca.

Read more: Stratford, Ont., to host Hockey Day In Canada


----------



## Toro (Jan 30, 2010)

There's a little more snow and ice this time of year in Stratford...


----------



## Bfgrn (Jan 30, 2010)

Toro said:


> There's a little more snow and ice this time of year in Stratford...



Better tell these guys!


----------



## Toro (Jan 30, 2010)

Nature's way of weeding out the stupid...


----------



## Bfgrn (Jan 30, 2010)

Toro...are you old enough to remember the comedy TV show 'Bizarre' with John Byner and Super Dave Osborne?


----------



## Said1 (Feb 12, 2010)

As usual, I miss everything due to being blinded by Cherry's jacket!


----------



## Toro (Feb 12, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> Toro...are you old enough to remember the comedy TV show 'Bizarre' with John Byner and Super Dave Osborne?





Indeed I am.  (Barely!)

They filmed that show and Bizarre in Toronto.


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 12, 2010)

Toro said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Toro...are you old enough to remember the comedy TV show 'Bizarre' with John Byner and Super Dave Osborne?
> ...



I used to love that show. Byner is hilarious and Super Dave's stunts were great...tears type laughter...


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Tom Clancy (Feb 16, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


>



Looks like a nerdy hill-billy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 17, 2010)

Tom Clancy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Nah.  like this guy, just another Canadian hockey fan.


----------



## Said1 (Feb 18, 2010)

I saw him at the Indy 500. He was trying to catch a foul wheel.


----------



## Rooster5150 (Feb 28, 2010)

Congrats Canucks, good ending to a great Olympics.  You can stop sweating now.


----------

